# Merckx racing anyone?



## bquig (Aug 29, 2006)

Does anyone have a Merckx Racing, or ridden one?

I'm interested in any feedback. Descriptions seem to always mention its suitability for strong, aggressive riders. I'm neither strong or aggressive (just budget constrained). I'm wondering whether its going to be a harsh ride.

Note that I'm talking about the Racing model, not the older carbon stayed Race model.

Thanks for any info.


----------



## leesub (Feb 17, 2005)

*Racing on EBAY*

There's one on EBAy now. Pretty cool looking but the owner is temporarily insane with the price. Good luck.


----------

